# any pics of a r32 with r33 rear lights ?



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

has this been done ive not seen it for my self and would like to maybe do this myself as i love the front look of the r32 gtr but the back just ant doing it for me please any pics would be nice and helpfull regards paul


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

never seen it done myself and would say give it a miss, nothing at all wrong with the look of the 32 rear lights


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

nnnoooo dont do it, the 33 is uuuuggglllyy 

Now 34 lights would be interesting


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

would the r34 rear light be too big for the r32 look ,the back end of the r32 just looks silly and needs to be more beefed up little


----------



## alternatengine (May 17, 2006)

SACRILEGE!!!


----------



## Wade (Jul 31, 2008)

Trust me the R32 rear end looks mean as fk - The R33 was the odd one out of the bunch  *Opens another can of worms*


----------



## Cris (Sep 17, 2007)

I think someone on Skyline Owners has done it.


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

i just was intrested in seeing somthing like that as ive seen the beer324 kit but never the rear end coversions ill ask on the skyline owners and see there regards paul


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

The 33gtr rear end looks the best out of the bunch but grafting it on to a 32 would look just plain weird.


----------



## Jags (May 20, 2007)

You takes your pick


----------



## jap power (Jun 19, 2010)

yep it looks like it would be a weird mix up so best left i think regards paul


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I think it could work judging from them pics ^^^

R34 still is the shiz!


----------

